# Gasoline & Diesel Prices!



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I haven't bought gas in a good while. $1.87 a gallon for premium! I don't use much gas so it is not so bad at 32 mpg. I stocked up on 134 gallons of #2 diesel yesterday at the Flying J. It was $1.45.9 a gallon and I got a 1 cent a gallon discount with my rewards card. Figured I better get some before the price of diesel shoots through the roof too. Just my luck it will drop 25 cents a gallon!   

What are you all paying for gas and diesel?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

1.65 for regular... 

Propane gas is way up now too.. i get my tank filled every month or so.. its always been 1.69 or 1.79 this time it was 2.28$ thats the most ive seen it...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Reg goes anywhere from $1.48 to $1.65 and about $.10 more for plus and $.10 more then the plus for super. Diesel is about the same as reg gas.
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Last trip to the Flying J last Saturday 4 Sept. I paid $1.65 a gallon for #2 diesel. Sure would be nice to roll the tapes back to when it was around a dollar even.  Over all the prices have gone up a lot but not as much as I expected them to.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I filled up yesterday at the Flying J and diesel was $1.85 a gallon. Hopefully this price trend will continue downward.  I can't wait to get back to the summer diesel prices!


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

here in southern Ill. -- reg gas - 1.77; med - 1.88; premium- 1.98-- diesel 2.34$ -- LPG is 1.69 this week -- my working vehicle gets 9 mpg -- on reg gas -- 57 miles/day-- we don't eat out much anymore--


----------



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm in south central indiana & yesterday morning at 6 am Reg was $1.64/gal. By the afternoon (2:30 pm) Reg was $1.79/gal. Diesel was $2.48/gal. 
30 miles away Reg was $1.84/gal at the Walmart & $1.82/gal at Kmart.
There's no reason for this, it's out & out price gouging and it happens every Friday.


----------



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

Sorry, I meant to say:
I'm in south eastern Indiana. Yesterday morning at 6 am Reg was $1.64/gal. By the afternoon (2:30 pm) Reg was $1.79/gal. Diesel was $2.48/gal. 
30 miles away Reg was $1.84/gal at the Walmart & $1.82/gal at Kmart.
There's no reason for this, it's out & out price gouging and it happens every Friday.


----------



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

Our local radio station has been broadcasting the price/gal when people call it in. The gas stations are saying it's because crude oil prices change. 
I went into town this evening & Reg was back down to $1.64/gal. How can the price of crude oil fluctuate that quick? It's bunch of bull.


----------



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

I live in Madisonville KY and I visited Henderson Ky the other day, where my wife is from and gas was 1.74 in Madisonville that day and when I was leaving Henderson, KY I noticed that gas was a 1.58. That is a .16 difference and it is only 33 miles between towns.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

89 Octan..$3.89 gallon
Diesel...$4.09 gallon


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Thomas said:


> 89 Octan..$3.89 gallon
> Diesel...$4.09 gallon


So shut the heck up huh?:lmao:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Guess I want be wondering what gallon of milk going for.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

$3.59 for regular unleaded 87% octane here, and $4.09 for road diesel.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The price around here would equate to 5.22/ US Gal
In some places in Quebec the price was up to $5.86 / US Gal


----------



## rubberfish (Aug 8, 2012)

And that's why I travel across into Washington state
weekly to buy fuel and groceries. I kind of feel sorry
for the people of Bellingham WA. They can't even get
into Costco because of all us Canadian shoppers.
But fuel and food are way cheaper.


----------

